# Our gardens 2019



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I really enjoyed this thread last year, looking at how everyone's lovely gardens progressed throughout the seasons so thought we should open a new one for this year.

We've been having a major overhaul in our gardens, front and back this last fortnight. We've had professional landscape gardeners in to do the back breaking work, through all weathers, mostly wet the first week which made the garden a mud pool. One day in particular it absolutely tipped down with rain all day but they valiantly worked on whilst getting exceedingly wet.

We've now got a lovely new, small rockery, which I planted up at the end of last week (first time I've gardened in winter in very cold weather :Jawdrop) and these little beauties have come out today. Lovely to see in these gloomy days of February.










My main border, which had become a bit of a mess, last week looked like this with only a couple of roses and a hypericum left in.










I kept a lot of my old plants from various parts of the garden and, this weekend, I've planted the border up with some of them and some daffodil bulbs so, hopefully, before long, things will start to grow.









I'm really pleased with how its turned out, its not Kew Gardens but its my own little patch and I look forward to seeing how it progresses when we get into spring and summer.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I've just started thinking about what to do with mine this year - although I love gardening I do have to have a gardener these days for the heavier jobs (osteoarthritis and heart problems) - he's due to start again after the winter break next month so his first visit will be a 'sit down' and discuss what we're going to do this year after we've had the initial spring weed and general tidy up. I know the lawn needs some major TLC as it's full of moss - so that'll be one of the first things. Then onto my tubs and containers (borders are mainly shrubs so fairly easy to maintain); and finally the shed/fences all need repainting this year and the back and front garden patio areas both need jet-washing - so plenty to keep me busy !

Just tried to download some photos from my camera but for some reason my pc is playing up this morning and misbehaving - will have another go later !


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the garden thread every year, it's always interesting to see others gardens and what they do with them. I have been out doing a little bit in the sunshine today. Lots of these popping up everywhere.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Aren't they a cheery sight @wind1 


Bertie'sMum said:


> I've just started thinking about what to do with mine this year - although I love gardening I do have to have a gardener these days for the heavier jobs (osteoarthritis and heart problems) - he's due to start again after the winter break next month so his first visit will be a 'sit down' and discuss what we're going to do this year after we've had the initial spring weed and general tidy up. I know the lawn needs some major TLC as it's full of moss - so that'll be one of the first things. Then onto my tubs and containers (borders are mainly shrubs so fairly easy to maintain); and finally the shed/fences all need repainting this year and the back and front garden patio areas both need jet-washing - so plenty to keep me busy !
> 
> Just tried to download some photos from my camera but for some reason my pc is playing up this morning and misbehaving - will have another go later !


Gardening is hard work, even just the planning. Its very satisfying when its done though.

I've spent two hours this afternoon planting some roses and acers in the new front garden. I used to be able to do it with ease years ago but now its back breaking. Hope I'm losing a few pounds...well ounces anyway.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to get out to do some tidying and cutting back before the birds start nesting.

I have quite a few pots of bulbs coming up so they will add a bit of colour on the terrace and can be seen from the house. 

Many plants are starting to come alive again and showing new growth.

I need to build and plant up a raised bed at the front of the house that was stripped out completely at the end of last year.

The garden is looking very dull, scruffy and empty at the moment. I should take some “before” pics to remind me how bad it looks now compared to in the coming weeks. There’s always such a transformation.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the propagater going for sweet peas (thank you @Charity my Secret Santa x) delphiniums and tomatoes 









Kale and old fashioned carnations for cutting are through.









I love the crocus and double snowdrops. 
I've found a clump of self sown double green tipped snowdrop so I've dug them up and replanted them somewhere safe. Plan is to clump them up then make my fortune lol 
























Oh and then there's the weeds


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Got the propagater going for sweet peas (thank you @Charity my Secret Santa x) delphiniums and tomatoes
> View attachment 394252
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely snowdrops and I shall look forward to seeing your sweet peas @Citruspips. You're obviously a very hard worker, I'm too lazy and impatient to do seed sewing.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some small shrubs or perennials, to live in large pots, that slugs and snails don't eat?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Can anyone recommend some small shrubs or perennials, to live in large pots, that slugs and snails don't eat?


Hebe, hydrangea, rubideckia, roses, escallonia are some I grow in pots or try some conifers


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Can anyone recommend some small shrubs or perennials, to live in large pots, that slugs and snails don't eat?


Rhododendrons
Azaleas
Camellias
Hebe
Cistus
Heuchera
Salvias 
Hydrangea
Japanese Anemone 
Sedum


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> Oh and then there's the weeds


ahem ........wildlife garden


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok... So we moved house December 2017...
And the borders looked like this... The one along the top was worse...









Spent most of last summer pulling weeds... If I don't see any ivy or brambles for the rest of my life it'll be too soon...!!
Planted a few spring bulbs that have been sprouting the past few weeks...










Been out today and planted some summer bulbs so hopefully this summer we'll have a bit of colour...
Grass is in desperate need of a cut but it's just too damp at the moment...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I envy your views!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful gardens!
I'm rather a novice and last year made some pot plants. And obviously over winter they've all died. This seems an odd question but would I cut away all the dead stuff and see if anything grows again, or give the soil a good mix and plant some new seeds etc


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It depends what plants are in the pots? A lot of perennials die above the surface but there's still life underneath and they will start shooting soon. If they are annuals, like geraniums, and you live in a coldish area of the UK, they are likely to die off so you will have to start again.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh, I think one was a lobelia and another was a petunia? Petunias I guess are annuals looking it up. That's ok, be nice to have a change this year!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If a perennial Lobelia growth will be starting again now.

If an annual, like the Petunia, it won't have survived.

I have some Pelargoniums and a Bizzie Lizzie still thriving indoors on sunny windowsill's though 

If wanting to keep pots going, I would choose an evergreen shrub and underplant with bulbs and use seasonal plants for colour.

The window boxes on my porch have a Heather centrally, ivy eitger side and I've just removed the cyclamen and pansies (trimmed up and pre-planted in the ground to come again next year, hopefully).

I've planted them up with white Bellis Perennis and Polyanthus.










When they go over, they'll be planted in the ground and replaced with something else - whatever's looking good in the garden centre at the time 

In the flowerbeds I tend to choose hardy perennial shrubs and herbaceous plants, with a few evergreens (some flowering) and dot here and there some colourful annuals, taking care to choose single, bee friendly flowers.

I've a few tender perennials kept in the plastic greenhouse over winter which all seem to have survived and need pruning ready for the new growth to take off. They'll be planted out when no threat of frost.

The spring bulbs I put in pots in autumn are all shooting up and some are already flowering.

Hardy annual seeds can be sown where they are to flower in the next couple of months.

I still have 20+ packets of varied seeds if anyone wants them?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I envy your views!


Sorry...
We're so lucky... Even on a day like today...









We get some cracking sunsets...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Perennial Lobellia, just starting in growth








I keep it in the margins of the pond otherwise it would be chomped by slugs and snails.

Some of the bulbs in pots








They're on the terrace close to the house so I can enjoy them.

This pot contains a Nandina which gives year round interest/colour planted with winter pansies at the moment. They'll flower well now the temperature has risen a bit.









This is one of the Pelargoniums - still flowering in the conservatory - which will go out with the others after the frosts.









Need to tidy the pond as the frogs have started getting fruity - heard them croaking and singing last night - so we'll soon have lots of frogspawn

(Excuse my home made anti heron device - made out of a polystyrene plant tray with canes in - to stop it from landing and eating the fish)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sexy frogs!










I knew they were up to something 

Last year there were huge amounts so more to come I think.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been enjoying my blue and yellow clashing flowers, a first for me this year.
I've done a pot and also have some in a bed which I use to trial new things.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First bloom on one of my late mum's camellias in my garden.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

After completely revamping the garden in February when there was nothing to see, we now have

Pots



















Old plants which I dug up just a few weeks ago and planted in the new border




























and the new rockery is looking good


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m itching to get out there but I’ve forbidden myself until I’ve finished the decorating indoors 

I have done some cutting/pruning whilst out there feeding the birds or hanging the washing up which just means there are piles of prunings on the lawn waiting to be tidied up.


----------



## Keybird55 (Mar 7, 2019)

Charity said:


> After completely revamping the garden in February when there was nothing to see, we now have
> 
> Pots
> 
> ...


Beautiful garden!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking better than this time last year... Grass still hasn't fully recovered from the hot summer but it's not a major problem for me... The spring bulbs that I planted have all come up and are looking nice...
Camilia in desperate need of a good prune once it's finished flowering...
I've planted summer bulbs in "scrub land" (the scruffy bit at the bottom)...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Charity my Secret Santa Sweet Peas update with a few Auriculas in the background.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> @Charity my Secret Santa Sweet Peas update with a few Auriculas in the background.
> View attachment 399953


They are coming on well. I look forward to seeing them in flower.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yesterday my OH suggested we go to the garden centre to buy some herbs, three pots would be sufficient he said. He goes off to look at tools while I look at plants. A while later he comes outside and says "how long does it take to buy three herbs?". I ask if he would go and get a trolley so he says " why do you want a trolley for three herbs?". Anyway, twenty minutes later, we get to the checkout with a full trolley! He says he wished he'd never suggested going. 

3 herbs and a lot more....ooops!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you want a tree for a small garden which flowers in Spring, I recommend this one. Its called Amelanchier and we planted it three years ago. This is how its looking at the moment then when the blossom falls, it has red berries. The leaves are a sort of olive green turning to bronze colour. Only problem for us last year was the pigeons ate all the berries within a few days and their weight broke off some of the young branches. Its come back fighting fit again this year though. It will generally only flower for about two or three weeks. Thankfully, so far this year we haven't had any high winds so its remaining intact and very pretty.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look what I have received from Primrose.co.uk

This apparently is exceptable. Avoid Primrose.co.uk


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Look what I have received from Primrose.co.uk
> 
> This apparently is exceptable. Avoid Primrose.co.uk
> 
> ...


WOW! A stick 

What's it supposed to be?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It’s an Acer, can’t you tell


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> It's an Acer, can't you tell


Did you tell them where to stick it? Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Have you had a reply back from them yet?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I got hold of them today, no apology for not replying to my e mails, no apology for not being able to answer the phones 8 times one being on hold for 38 mins 8 seconds and hung up!
They say the tree ( cough cough ) is dormant, that it was cut to promote MORE healthy growth.
They will not refund me, I have to wait one month and if it dies or doesn’t produce leaves they will discuss with me again!

Outrageous isn’t it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> It's an Acer, can't you tell


I'd be expecting a full refund.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy with that either. Don't know which one it was but, looking at their website, surely it should look something like this shouldn't it?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed, what else can I do, I was so close to shouting down the phone. I asked for a refund but they wouldn’t give one. 

I will never use them again that’s for sure and come one months time I shall ring again.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Look what I have received from Primrose.co.uk
> 
> This apparently is exceptable. Avoid Primrose.co.uk
> 
> ...


:Hilarious That's outrageous! Can you leave a review on their website with a picture of your 'acer'?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't suppose you paid by Paypal did you? Don't they have a complaint system?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just been on their website and according to their returns policy you are entitled to a refund. 

Go on and read it through then quote it back to them and tell them you are returning the “plant”.

Back it up with the correct wording from the Sale of Goods Act which will also be online.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

So I have been absent for a while. Life got in the way. Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 12 weeks. It’s been hard but my husband has been trying to get me in the garden. So we spent the last 2 days cleaning the greenhouse and I will sow some seeds. The rock garden is looking good and I have an acre to plant out. Will post photos in next 1-2 days. 
Enjoyed seeing all the photos of everyone’s gardens.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Had my parents visit and got on with the gardening project that has been in my head for the last six months.















Just waiting for the rope to arrive which will thread between the posts and then it's just a matter of letting the roses do their thing.

Still lots of fence to paint as well but really liking the grey.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

WillowT said:


> So I have been absent for a while. Life got in the way. Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 12 weeks. It's been hard but my husband has been trying to get me in the garden. So we spent the last 2 days cleaning the greenhouse and I will sow some seeds. The rock garden is looking good and I have an acre to plant out. Will post photos in next 1-2 days.
> Enjoyed seeing all the photos of everyone's gardens.


So sorry for your loss, hope you and Mr W are doing OK.

I haven't even attempted to do anything with my garden yet. The back part is still wild for the hedgehogs and we have a pair making lots of mating noises at night so my OH feels very smug about insisting we keep an unruly area  I'm thinking about doing away with annuals in my pots this year apart from hanging baskets and changing over to lavender for the bees but haven't really made my mind up yet.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So sorry for your loss, hope you and Mr W are doing OK.
> 
> I haven't even attempted to do anything with my garden yet. The back part is still wild for the hedgehogs and we have a pair making lots of mating noises at night so my OH feels very smug about insisting we keep an unruly area  I'm thinking about doing away with annuals in my pots this year apart from hanging baskets and changing over to lavender for the bees but haven't really made my mind up yet.


Thank you @rottiepointerhouse.
I want to do some peppers, chillis, tomatoes, onions, cucumbers, spinach, aubergine, I did so much last year so will either sell if too many germinate or do a bit less.
I am also going to do some tithonia ( Mexican sunflower) very beautiful and an annual that grows to about 6 ft tall and 5 ft wide. Great for the Bees. I did it in posts last year and it is stunning. I'm sure in the ground will be even better.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Matrod said:


> :Hilarious That's outrageous! Can you leave a review on their website with a picture of your 'acer'?


I'm not able to leave a review, I've looked everywhere!



Charity said:


> Don't suppose you paid by Paypal did you? Don't they have a complaint system?


No I didn't pay via PayPal silly me.



Lurcherlad said:


> Just been on their website and according to their returns policy you are entitled to a refund.
> 
> Go on and read it through then quote it back to them and tell them you are returning the "plant".
> 
> Back it up with the correct wording from the Sale of Goods Act which will also be online.


I did all you say actually and they said it's alive and just dormant and point blank refused to refund me. All they could offer was to ring then in one month with pictures and they will review then.

I've never come across this before, it's appalling.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

WillowT said:


> So I have been absent for a while. Life got in the way. Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 12 weeks. It's been hard but my husband has been trying to get me in the garden. So we spent the last 2 days cleaning the greenhouse and I will sow some seeds. The rock garden is looking good and I have an acre to plant out. Will post photos in next 1-2 days.
> Enjoyed seeing all the photos of everyone's gardens.


I am so sorry for you loss @WillowT I have been in your shoes so I really do understand xxxx
Try and get in your garden, it's so healing and dig the biggest ruddy hole you can, you might not need that hole but my goodness it gets the hurt, pain frustration, why me out of you.
Big big hugs my lovely xxxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MissKittyKat said:


> Had my parents visit and got on with the gardening project that has been in my head for the last six months.
> View attachment 400580
> View attachment 400581
> 
> ...


Loving this, I might pinch your idea of posts for roses thank you. Your garden is lovely.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Loving this, I might pinch your idea of posts for roses thank you. Your garden is lovely.


Thankyou.

The garden is coming along slowly, this is my third season in it and it's just starting to feel like mine.

The post idea really isn't mine and probably came from the many garden shows I watch!

I've had one of the roses tied to canes all winter so I could start getting the side shoots on the horizontal growth, looking forward to it flowering.

The other climber was bought at Hampton Court Flower Show last year so is a year or so away from being at its best.

I'm having to learn to be patient and watch the garden unfold.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Monti Dom covered climbing roses this week, always worth a watch.

This summer you will see a huge difference, I can see what it will look like. Well done


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss @WillowT 

Getting stuck into the garden will be good for you both.

I know how you feel from personal experience and my garden keeps me sane


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowT said:


> So I have been absent for a while. Life got in the way. Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 12 weeks. It's been hard but my husband has been trying to get me in the garden. So we spent the last 2 days cleaning the greenhouse and I will sow some seeds. The rock garden is looking good and I have an acre to plant out. Will post photos in next 1-2 days.
> Enjoyed seeing all the photos of everyone's gardens.


I'm so sorry @WillowT, I hope the garden is proving therapeutic for you. Looking forward to photos of your garden.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> Still lots of fence to paint as well but really liking the grey.


I've got the same colour on my fence and my shed and is a good backdrop for shrubs  It "weathers" really well ! My niece liked it so much she's used the same colour on her sheds !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Today, humped 5 very heavy (bad shoulder ouch ) bags of decorative slate into my car for a task over the Easter weekend. Probably need double that.

Narrow flower beds to be lined with weed membrane and covered by slate to edge the drive.

Too narrow and shady for most plants to thrive so I’m looking at options for a bit of colour. Thinking saxifrage or heuchera will manage to survive there, planted through the membrane.

Also need to make a raised bed for under the window and plant the numerous plants I’ve been hoarding


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A dollop of Deep Heat for you tonight @Lurcherlad .


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I spent yesterday TRYING being the operative word to get an over grown shrub out of a large terracotta pot :Yawn

I was this close to smashing the damn pot, never known anything so frustrating in my life! So now I’m obsessed with the shrub in its new position! Please survive and be happy, please please please! 




Also does anyone have any tips for mice holes in the lawns, yes I’ve filled them, but how do I prevent the little blighters from digging a city under my lawn?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I spent yesterday TRYING being the operative word to get an over grown shrub out of a large terracotta pot :Yawn
> 
> I was this close to smashing the damn pot, never known anything so frustrating in my life! So now I'm obsessed with the shrub in its new position! Please survive and be happy, please please please!
> 
> Also does anyone have any tips for mice holes in the lawns, yes I've filled them, but how do I prevent the little blighters from digging a city under my lawn?


We've got one like that. Haven't been able to get it out of the pot for love nor money, OH thinks he's going to have to take a saw to it to disentangle the roots. We are throwing it out so I cut it right down to soil level and now there's a new shoot coming out of it .

Sorry, can't help with the mice problem.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Charity I solved the problem by putting the pot on the side, hand pulling the soil out bit at a time, then rolling the pot to get the other sides soil out and so on for flipping ages. I had soil everywhere. If my pot wasn't so expensive I would happily break it
I know I have damaged a few roots so I am praying I haven't killed it.

A saw came to my mind too, but then I remembered my underfloor heating cupboard upstairs where I lost my rag and totally hacked my way in! 

Leave it till your in a fowl mood and let rip


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Project one completed.....
























Will be laying grey slate along the side of the slabs to neaten the edges, like the other side.










The Azalea in the left hand corner was found discarded over the back field - just about to flower 

Hot shower and painkillers needed now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow well done @Lurcherlad that must have been hard work. Look lovely


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Wow well done @Lurcherlad that must have been hard work. Look lovely


It was - lots of crawling about on my knees, digging and lifting. The hard bit now, at nearly 59, is getting up again!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Just enjoying the garden today and maybe will do a few bits.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My oh has been building a greenhouse, I've been decorating so the garden has got into a bit of a mess. Today marked the first day where we can start making it a bit more presentable! Been a tough morning in the sunshine!










And the greenhouse. I'm very proud, he has built this from scratch.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking good @Lurcherlad worth the hard work...

@Psygon - Your greenhouse is lovely...! Well done to your husband...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely greenhouse @Psygon , I'm envious! I'd love one! I just have the old metal type. Send your husband round to mine and build me one too 

I've been pottering in garden, moved a 7ft pig trough across the garden but had to empty it of old shrubs bulbs and soil, my back is in half now but done, so researching plants now, that's the best bit.
Thinking of buying an evergreen honeysuckle to hide a hideous oil tank!










Trough in new position, I think I will fill it with topiary and seasonal bulbs, it's shaded and North facing! Great!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You're all working very hard.

@Lurcherlad, nearly 59! You're just a young thing 

Your garden is coming on a treat @Psygon.

@ewelsh, I love that little white plant in your garden called a Phoebe 

I've been potting up some herbs today. I've got a climbing rose which I took out of a pot about a week ago and planted it in the new border and its got 23 buds on it, one just coming out. 

These tulips are so cheery and the forget-me-nots self seeded in this pot, very kind of them.

















Some aquilegas, the netting is to keep the cats off



























and one of my favourites in Spring, Dicentra aka Lady in the Bath


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It's a sea of ransom in the garden at the moment, the wretched stuff takes over, every year once it's finished flowering we try & remove as many bulbs as possible but it still comes back with a vengeance the following spring. One good thing is the bees like it, the mason bees are emerging from the bee hotels in force now so it's handy nearby food for them. Not strictly garden related but we've got a pair of house sparrows nesting in a hole in the roof this year which is very exciting, especially as they're in such serious decline, fingers crossed they have several successful broods.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Matrod, my friend has ransom like you and she's always swearing at it because it won't go away no matter how much she digs up.  It looks nice though and I bet it smells good too.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Charity said:


> @Matrod, my friend has ransom like you and she's always swearing at it because it won't go away no matter how much she digs up.  It looks nice though and I bet it smells good too.


It really stinks of garlic when it's sunny but yes it is pretty, I just Rodney's wildflowers can fight their way through!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I hope Rodney’s flowers show through xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Done two more pots, I'm going very classical white and green this year.


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

I moved in to my new cottage 2 years ago and the previous owners just weren't bothered with the garden so I had a blank canvas.

Two years on I'm happy with how it's progressing. Just waiting for the perennials I planted last year to come out. Foxgloves, Aliums and Japanese Anemones. Last year l also collected a lot of wild flower seeds out on our walks and have seeded them in one of my veggie plots. No idea what they are but they are coming up so excited to see how it will look when in flower.










2 years ago


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You have worked hard, it's a very pretty cottage garden @samuelsmiles3


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just cleaned out and refurbished the "wildlife" pond - not that there was anything in there apart from 5 frogs.

Will plant the irises tomorrow and get some oxygenating weed and a new pump.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The gold fish pond, thankfully, was tidied before Winter - plants are starting to grow now.

Giving my flamingo a spell out in the sunshine


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The pansies are still looking great


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought some new plants for containers yesterday ...










Better than chocolate!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Since I got old and feeble my garden has become a wilderness so I can't really get pics of artfully grouped plants any longer but I still have individual plants that give me pleasure.
The white bluebells at the moment and the only blue ones flowering so far. (Pink are still lagging behind.)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Since I got old and feeble my garden has become a wilderness so I can't really get pics of artfully grouped plants any longer but I still have individual plants that give me pleasure.
> The white bluebells at the moment and the only blue ones flowering so far. (Pink are still lagging behind.)
> View attachment 401351
> 
> ...


I love the bells whatever the colour. I've got a pink one which self seeded from somewhere outside our garden last year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More to look at each day in the garden at this time of year. So uplifting to wander and see what's survived the Winter and developing again this year. Never quite the same.









Apple tree is full of blossom










Ribes, Cardoon, Forget-me-Not, Lamium and Honesty look good together.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

A few colourful flowers from my garden. I forgot I had planted the yellow tulip bulbs so it was a lovely surprise when they popped up.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My beauty has rewarded me again this year, I wish you could smell the scent


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My Montana covers the shed roof and along 2 sides....

















Starting to flower.

Previous years the adjacent fence was also covered but this year it's very sparse - mostly Honeysuckle. (As said, think my inappropriate pruning is to blame 










Fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Newly planted Alpine container









Newly planted herbs and mini conifer









Love this colour clash - Euonymus
and Azalea









New Choisia planted last Autumn flowering for the first time









Newly potted Saxifrage









Clematis Macropetala









Erysimum









Tulips - love the colour









Marsh Marigold in fish pond


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Lurcherlad your garden is beautiful and so established!

If I lived closer I'd be round either asking for cuttings or just digging up a few shrubs and run away with your pots :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @Lurcherlad your garden is beautiful and so established!
> 
> If I lived closer I'd be round either asking for cuttings or just digging up a few shrubs and run away with your pots :Hilarious:Hilarious


Thanks - you'd be welcome 

I often give plants away as they spread and self seed.

Not sure about nicking my shrubs and pots though!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First flowering of my new Rhodi - love the colour! 










My "rescue" Azalea flowering well, despite being found dumped over the woods.

Came home with a poo bag full of a pretty white spring bulb from the same spot this morning. Flowering away despite just laying in the brambles with no soil. I'll squeeze them in my garden somewhere 

Really bad though to just dump living non-native plants in the countryside 

The yellow flag iris in my ponds were found dumped somewhere else a few years ago 

I "pruned" a Photinia, Eleagnus and climbing Hydrangea that were overhanging a footpath yesterday .... free plants from cuttings


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely rhodo @Lurcherlad. Wish I had room for one of those.

A few newbies in our garden this week

First rose, which I transferred from a pot to the new border a few weeks ago

























This fern was only cut back just over a week ago and its romping away 









I love Acers and this one is very colourful


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

This is my wild flower bed. I collected a lot of seedheads last year when out walking but can't remember anything about what they were or what they looked like so excited to see what appears.

I will move to other parts of the garden if I like them.


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Psygon said:


> My oh has been building a greenhouse, I've been decorating so the garden has got into a bit of a mess. Today marked the first day where we can start making it a bit more presentable! Been a tough morning in the sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 401069
> 
> ...


Very impressive.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a non-chemical way of getting rid of mildew on roses please?


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Charity said:


> Can anyone recommend a non-chemical way of getting rid of mildew on roses please?


I found this advice on the net which may help.


Baking Soda Spray - Mix 1 tablespoon baking soda and 1 teaspoon cooking oil in 1 gallon of water. Place in spray bottle or tank sprayer and apply liberally. Repeat as needed.
Sanitation - Remove infected leaves and destroy. Do not compost. Keep the ground surrounding your roses free of leaf debris and weeds.
Cold Water - For Powdery Mildew, spray affected leaves with cold water early in the morning and allow leaves to dry in the sun


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> I found this advice on the net which may help.
> 
> 
> Baking Soda Spray - Mix 1 tablespoon baking soda and 1 teaspoon cooking oil in 1 gallon of water. Place in spray bottle or tank sprayer and apply liberally. Repeat as needed.
> ...


Thank you. I did see something similar to this. I've taken off all the affected leaves but I don't think that's enough to get rid of it. I will give this a go.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

New Bug Hotel for all the beasties in my garden 










£6.99 in Aldi


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

That's a beauty. How big is it?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> That's a beauty. How big is it?


29.5 x 10 x 28.5 cm approx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> New Bug Hotel for all the beasties in my garden
> 
> View attachment 402306
> 
> ...


That's great! I love watching my bees plugging up the hotels in my garden, it gets busier as the years go on.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> That's great! I love watching my bees plugging up the hotels in my garden, it gets busier as the years go on.


I have a few using some old screw holes in a wall and an unused section of pipe that a tap was attached to - ingenious little blighters 

Can't fix the tap now tho


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't suppose anyone knows what tree this is. Just taken some softwood cuttings from it (too early probably) but thought I'd give it a try now because I love its shape.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Beech or Hornbeam?


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Beech or Hornbeam?


Thank you. Yes, I think hornbeam looks the most likely at the moment


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I "pruned" a Photinia, Eleagnus and climbing Hydrangea that were overhanging a footpath yesterday .... free plants from cuttings


Haha! I do that just before Xmas, trimming back the pine and holly on the local golf course  It just so happens to tie in with making a hollywreath for my mums front door and my dad's grave . I use to be a florist, so I know which bits need pruning. Hehe!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

You all have such beautiful gardens,my apple blossom tree has just lost the last of it's flowers it's so pretty when it flowers but they seem to drop so quickly


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Growing tomatoes in the conservatory this year to avoid the old Blight.

Growing well so far. 

Picked up my free Gardeners Delight plant from Wyvales yesterday (worth £2.50) to add to my collection of GD, Sungold and Tumbler. (Free to Garden Club loyalty cardholders.)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of my favourite plants at this time of year.
Geum 'Bell Bank' in a pot









Euphorbia 'Dulcis Chameleon'









Dicentra Formosa 'Oregona Langtrees'


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Our holiday garden for the next 4 days....



















Few plants but fully secure for Jack and a sea view


----------



## billsfoxes (May 4, 2019)

I don't think i'll be putting a picture of my garden on i have a litte area fenced off where the my bird flights are the rest is well a playground for a saluki x who needs to dig holes scrape the grass up and generally cause mayhem .... you gotta love a lurcher


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

billsfoxes said:


> I don't think i'll be putting a picture of my garden on i have a litte area fenced off where the my bird flights are the rest is well a playground for a saluki x who needs to dig holes scrape the grass up and generally cause mayhem .... you gotta love a lurcher


My lurcher is an Angel


----------



## billsfoxes (May 4, 2019)

our older one is a bull greyhound x all he does is eat and sleep and if he feels like ike it he'll have a walk ....... i would'nt change athing about either of them


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Away for 5 days and lots of things have come out in the garden ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Made this pot up for MIL's birthday ...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Wisteria is in full bloom.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Not in my garden sadly, we went to visit some gardens this afternoon and they had this beautiful white wisteria


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This Acer is really at its best at the moment










I counted 52 buds on this rose the other day, this is the first bud to bloom


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Some lovely photos on this thread . The weather has been great for gardens so far this year. Our's is slow but healthy looking and I am eager to see the blooms. Here it is atm.....


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Love this time of year, checking each morning what has happened while I was asleep. This little fella suddenly appeared. He'll be a monster when he wakes up properly I hope. ('Scuse the weeds )


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Satori said:


> Some lovely photos on this thread . The weather has been great for gardens so far this year. Our's is slow but healthy looking and I am eager to see the blooms. Here it is atm.....
> 
> View attachment 403804
> View attachment 403805
> ...


Very lovely designer garden. Do you have the butler bring you tea in the afternoon?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

After clearing away a load of ransom that had finished flowering I discovered this! It's a leek, growing between the paving slabs, no idea how it got there


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Matrod said:


> After clearing away a load of ransom that had finished flowering I discovered this! It's a leek, growing between the paving slabs, no idea how it got there
> 
> View attachment 403833
> View attachment 403834


Hi Matrod, I hope the plumber didn't leave it


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Satori said:


> Some lovely photos on this thread . The weather has been great for gardens so far this year. Our's is slow but healthy looking and I am eager to see the blooms. Here it is atm.....
> 
> View attachment 403804
> View attachment 403805
> ...


What a beautiful garden you have. I bet the cats love it. How on earth do you manage to get guests to leave?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

TriTri said:


> What a beautiful garden you have. I bet the cats love it. How on earth do you manage to get guests to leave?


Thank you. I just love it, it is literally my favourite place to be. Cats seem to agree. I wish I could take some credit for it but we had to get people in last year to sort it out. We are looking after it ourselves though and found that we now have a new full time hobby as noob gardeners.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> After clearing away a load of ransom that had finished flowering I discovered this! It's a leek, growing between the paving slabs, no idea how it got there
> 
> View attachment 403833
> View attachment 403834


Leave it to flower - they are very attractive and much cheaper than "proper" Aliums 

I sometimes plant leeks and carrots just for the flowers


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Satori said:


> Thank you. I just love it, it is literally my favourite place to be. Cats seem to agree. I wish I could take some credit for it but we had to get people in last year to sort it out. We are looking after it ourselves though and found that we now have a new full time hobby as noob gardeners.


Beautiful garden! 

Am I right thinking you had a number of broken/uneven paths previously?

If so, it's been transformed 

(I might be mixing you up with another member though )

I need to transform my terrace. Currently a weed ridden, cracked and uneven crazy paving with concrete patches - a right state!

Really shows up the rest of my garden.

Been promising myself to get it done for about 3 years - determined this Summer it will get done!

I'll take some before pictures so I can really appreciate the improvement


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Beautiful garden!
> 
> Am I right thinking you had a number of broken/uneven paths previously?
> 
> ...


It might be mine you are thinking about. Here is the "before".......










No; just joking. Here is the real "before"......


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Satori said:


> It might be mine you are thinking about. Here is the "before".......
> 
> View attachment 403853
> 
> ...


Haha!

No then, must be someone else's I'm thinking of


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't remember planting that.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been away for a week and left my OH on charge of watering whilst we had no rain. Daily texts seem to have worked, I've got back and the spring flowers are being replaced by the summer blooms.

This is my third season in the garden and it's slowly starting to look how I want it but still lots to do!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Satori said:


> Hmmm. I don't remember planting that.
> 
> View attachment 403924


Oops!

Didn't see the cat :Facepalm


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Satori said:


> Hmmm. I don't remember planting that.
> 
> View attachment 403924


Just as I thought it couldn't look any better.... you can't top a cat filled garden. A garden isn't a garden without cats in it..... yardy yar....
You were referring to the beautiful tabby cat, surely?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Just as I thought it couldn't look any better.... you can't top a cat filled garden. A garden isn't a garden without cats in it..... yardy yar....
> You were referring to the beautiful tabby cat, surely?


Yes I was. OH pointed out to me that she appeared to be coming out of the ground in that photo


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Satori said:


> Yes I was. OH pointed out to me that she appeared to be coming out of the ground in that photo


Oh yes.... imagine another tabbies bottom half showing a few metres away.... she would look extremely long then!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am allowing my Hesperis Matronalis 'alba' to seed everywhere because I love it so much.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

20% off bedding at B&Q at the moment ..... I just filled the car boot!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More colour in the garden ...









Lupin









Daisy - self sown in a crack in the paving









French Marigold, Acer, Californian Poppy & Valerian









Clematis Nelly Moser (?)









Zantadeschia & Flag Iris









Rhodi









Rhodi









Heuchera









Clematis 








Musk Rose


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lamium - spreads everywhere (but easy to manage). Pretty even before the pink/mauve flowers appear. Great ground cover.









Daisy (? Grown from seed last year)









Weigelia 








Rhodi









Woodruff looking good this year next to some self seeded Forget-me-nots


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The rose is looking & smelling resplendent


















The first of the geraniums are our










I love chive flowers










And the iris in the pond is looking lovely, Rodney always used to try & eat it, I had to follow him around stopping him, it's a bit strange not having to do that anymore


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hanging basket










Salvia










Iberis










Roses



















Pelargonium










Veronica


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Today's purchases...









Calla lily in pond










Clematis and Centaurea (never seen a yellow one before)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More coming along in the garden ...









Climbing Rose









Peony









Iris with Aliums and Nigella


















Foxglove









Cistus









Thrift









Incarvillea (thought I'd lost it. The white one had it's shoot knocked off so hope it comes again next year)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Hanging basket
> 
> View attachment 404801
> 
> ...


Beautiful Charity.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> More coming along in the garden ...
> 
> View attachment 404904
> 
> ...


Lovely plants.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So mines looking like this today.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

And this is about to errupt. £2.50 in Tesco 5 years ago.....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I posted a few pics of my garden yesterday which have all gone booooooooooo

Anyway, as I was saying, my garden is well behind all yours, must be the northern weather.

At last I have some colour 




























This is where I have my coffee in the morning when I am on Petforum  still more flowers to open, very slow for me.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I posted a few pics of my garden yesterday which have all gone booooooooooo
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying, my garden is well behind all yours, must be the northern weather.
> 
> ...


That looks lovely @ewelsh. lucky you having a walled garden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

These two are doing well - the purple flower is practically the size of my hand!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Roses



















My favourite daisies










Pot of Pelagoniums


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I posted a few pics of my garden yesterday which have all gone booooooooooo
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying, my garden is well behind all yours, must be the northern weather.
> 
> ...


Lovely. I would love a walled garden. Very nice, but where are the animals?!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

TriTri said:


> Lovely. I would love a walled garden. Very nice, but where are the animals?!


Banned from that photo shot  almost an impossible task


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Loving your clematis @Lurcherlad and @Charity your roses are a dream


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Loving your clematis @Lurcherlad and @Charity your roses are a dream


They are a bit of an obsession 

I think I have about 20 dotted about the garden 

Eta: 22 :Bag


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

22  wow must be like being at Chelsea flower show


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Decided to build myself a greenhouse. 

I got the bricks from a local man who had some spare from a wall he had built.









Brickwork and shelf finished.









Beginning the framework.









Getting the roof on, and more framework.









And the brick and woodwork complete and primered.









I was lucky to get all of the glass locally free from someone dismantling an old greenhouse so that is my next job. Then a door, guttering, staging and potting shelf inside and a final top coat in off white or something. Rain has halted progress for a few days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Any ideas what this plant is?

Think it's from the bird seed and has grown in a crack in the paving.

Had more leaves but they were tatty so took them off.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Another 2 additions 









Zantadeschia









Hydrangea

I was in Ikea and couldn't resist


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 406770
> Any ideas what this plant is?
> 
> Think it's from the bird seed and has grown in a crack in the paving.
> ...


looks like a hollyhock to me


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> looks like a hollyhock to me


Don't think so.

Will have to wait for it to flower.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Started today to refurb the terrace.

Instead of cracked, tatty crazy paving I've gone for gravel and stepping stones. About a third of the way through but I'm pleased with how it's looking so far.

Before...









After ...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought a lovely new dahlia a few weeks ago










Then it rained & rained & the huge amount of slugs & snails we have feasted :Arghh they did deserve a treat though after such a dry spell.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I bought a lovely new dahlia a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 407441
> 
> ...


Oh no! Bl**dy slugs and snails.

As you had it in a pot I would advise copper tape round it to stop the little blighters and garlic spray.

I've had good success with both on Dhalias, Hostas, etc.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no! Bl**dy slugs and snails.
> 
> As you had it in a pot I would advise copper tape round it to stop the little blighters and garlic spray.
> 
> I've had good success with both on Dhalias, Hostas, etc.


I've tried copper tape before & they just go over it like there's nothing there! I normally only go for plants they they're not keen on but the bees were all over it at the garden centre so I took a chance. I don't mind them really, they have their place.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I've tried copper tape before & they just go over it like there's nothing there! I normally only go for plants they they're not keen on but the bees were all over it at the garden centre so I took a chance. I don't mind them really, they have their place.


Oh yes, I agree really 

I have 2 ponds so the frogs in my garden must help.

I've grown vegetables specifically for the caterpillars in my garden before.

The circle of life


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finished yesterday. The rest of the transformed terrace ...









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After

So pleased with the result, given it was the cheapest option.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Photos taken yesterday:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I bought a lovely new dahlia a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 407441
> 
> ...


I gave up with dahlias long ago for this reason. Shame because they are so beautiful.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> I gave up with dahlias long ago for this reason. Shame because they are so beautiful.


Me too. There must be some secret knack with them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think my mystery plant might be some kind of sage.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Alstroemeria









Rose









Philadelphus









Geranium Splish Splash









Hydrangea









Penstemon









Fuschia


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Clematis (another one! )









Cherries (for the birds )









Gooseberries









Raspberries









Day Lily and Salvia Amistad









Hydrangea

And this little fella!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

This little sea holly has been growing in the gravel on the driveway for nearly a year & finally it's flowered


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Wallflowers, Salvia, and Heuchera still going strong and Yarrow finally making an appearance.









The Yarrow has a gorgeous colour (pink grapefruit).


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

All the rain that we had followed by a few warmer, sunnier days have resulted in my garden going into overdrive !

Geraniums are outgrowing their pots already !























The bees are going mad for this lot
























and for the first time ever my pale pink hydrangea is throwing blue flower heads !


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Finished yesterday. The rest of the transformed terrace ...
> 
> View attachment 408041
> 
> ...


That looks really great! Might steal that idea actually when we redo our front patio. It looks very smart!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The borde I put in last year has gone a bit .... Crackers.

Last year:








Now:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I've tried copper tape before & they just go over it like there's nothing there! I normally only go for plants they they're not keen on but the bees were all over it at the garden centre so I took a chance. I don't mind them really, they have their place.


That's a bit similar to my feelings on slugs... Although I do wish we had a few less. Still it keeps the toads happy. I sometimes see my neighbour out with a torch picking slugs off her plants late at night... And I just don't have the time for that! Still her flower beds always look pristine and mine don't :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrod said:


> This little sea holly has been growing in the gravel on the driveway for nearly a year & finally it's flowered
> 
> View attachment 408614


Cute. I really like sea holly's


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Psygon said:


> That's a bit similar to my feelings on slugs... Although I do wish we had a few less. Still it keeps the toads happy. I sometimes see my neighbour out with a torch picking slugs off her plants late at night... And I just don't have the time for that! Still her flower beds always look pristine and mine don't :-D


I'm not one for pristine in a garden  I much prefer the wild. My neighbours have a really tidy garden so I expect they're horrified by ours!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> That looks really great! Might steal that idea actually when we redo our front patio. It looks very smart!


Much cheaper than paving all over - my terrace is quite big so it would have been expensive.

25 "nice" slabs cost £200 and 2 bulk bags of 10mm gravel were £40 each.

Plus I was able to do it myself over a couple of days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> That's a bit similar to my feelings on slugs... Although I do wish we had a few less. Still it keeps the toads happy. I sometimes see my neighbour out with a torch picking slugs off her plants late at night... And I just don't have the time for that! Still her flower beds always look pristine and mine don't :-D


Maybe she chucks them over your garden when you're not looking? 

Vaseline or WD40 round the base of the pot are 2 other methods I've used before with some success.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Much cheaper than paving all over - my terrace is quite big so it would have been expensive.
> 
> 25 "nice" slabs cost £200 and 2 bulk bags of 10mm gravel were £40 each.
> 
> Plus I was able to do it myself over a couple of days.


We've recently removed one of the lawns and laid gravel. We are getting too old to keep mowing them. It is cheap and easy to do.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Much cheaper than paving all over - my terrace is quite big so it would have been expensive.
> 
> 25 "nice" slabs cost £200 and 2 bulk bags of 10mm gravel were £40 each.
> 
> Plus I was able to do it myself over a couple of days.


Out of interest, did you just put the gravel over the existing patio then?

We do have gravel already on our drive. Since the house was empty for a while the gravel is terribly weedy tho! It's a huge expense so not 100% sure how to get it properly today without removing and replacing


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe she chucks them over your garden when you're not looking?
> 
> Vaseline or WD40 round the base of the pot are 2 other methods I've used before with some success.


Haha maybe :-D


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Out of interest, did you just put the gravel over the existing patio then?
> 
> We do have gravel already on our drive. Since the house was empty for a while the gravel is terribly weedy tho! It's a huge expense so not 100% sure how to get it properly today without removing and replacing


Our crazy paving was very cracked and had lots of weeds growing through (made worse by bird food and not keeping on top of them).

Before laying the gravel I sprayed the weeds a few days before, pulled up what I could after they withered and laid weed membrane (£3 a roll Wilko) to prevent any regrowth.

I laid the slabs on a thin layer of sharp sand to keep them level then laid the gravel around them. I wasn't going to dig up the patio - too much hard work and not necessary imo.

I've changed to "no mess" bird food to limit weed growth and will hoe/weed regularly if any grow.

I had a small section in front of the arch that was gravel already - I just took out the worst of the weeds, raked it level then laid membrane, slabs and gravel as before.

With your drive I might spray, cover with stronger nylon membrane then new gravel.

Eventually leaves etc. breakdown on the gravel creating soil which exacerbates the weed growth so covering the old will give you a new surface to start from. Then, like me, keep on top of weeds with regular spraying (only thing I use chemicals on) or a burner wand. I did see an article that said boiling water kills weeds so might try that.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Vaseline or WD40 round the base of the pot are 2 other methods I've used before with some success.


Hope this is good tip! My friends daughter showed me this morning where something has been eating all her plants. She has learning difficulties, and has got some of that tape round some pots. However, she absolutely adores planting and growing things in containers. It's something she will spend hours doing; weeding, watering etc... So she spends her pocket money on all things garden! Am going to tell her mum that tip! I think every home has vaseline somewhere.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Our crazy paving was very cracked and had lots of weeds growing through (made worse by bird food and not keeping on top of them).
> 
> Before laying the gravel I sprayed the weeds a few days before, pulled up what I could after they withered and laid weed membrane (£3 a roll Wilko) to prevent any regrowth.
> 
> ...


I am a bit nervous about spraying, but I guess it maybe our only option. Just don't like using chemicals, especially since we have a lot of wildlife in the general vicinity. The drive is huge... And a total weedy mess. We do have a weed burner wand, but really we'd be there all year with that :-D

Pic is from Google maps, the yellow section is all the gravel. No idea how big it is... But there is easy parking for about 4 or 5 cars.

Maybe I just need a plan to tackle it little by little...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I am a bit nervous about spraying, but I guess it maybe our only option. Just don't like using chemicals, especially since we have a lot of wildlife in the general vicinity. The drive is huge... And a total weedy mess. We do have a weed burner wand, but really we'd be there all year with that :-D
> 
> Pic is from Google maps, the yellow section is all the gravel. No idea how big it is... But there is easy parking for about 4 or 5 cars.
> 
> Maybe I just need a plan to tackle it little by little...


You could just strim any big weeds to get some kind of levelish surface and hopefully a good membrane and new gravel will be enough to keep the rest at bay.

Tackling the odd one that pops up afterwards will then be a less onerous task?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, I like this thread.

I'm very pleased as finally the lavender is bursting out and my petunias have finally flowered too! I've gone for "random" as my colour scheme this year  Due to the lateness of the lavender, the stems are incredibly long, which husband is complaining about...at least the bees are back now.




























I shall try to get a nice callistemon shot at some point, though they are slightly past their best now.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lots of colour now:


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nearly finished my greenhouse now. All glass in and a reclaimed and modified front door hung.

Just a few bits and pieces like guttering, door knob and rain water collection to sort out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Nearly finished my greenhouse now. All glass in and a reclaimed and modified front door hung.
> 
> Just a few bits and pieces like guttering, door knob and rain water collection to sort out.
> View attachment 409210


Looks very posh!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, I like this thread.
> 
> I'm very pleased as finally the lavender is bursting out and my petunias have finally flowered too! I've gone for "random" as my colour scheme this year  Due to the lateness of the lavender, the stems are incredibly long, which husband is complaining about...at least the bees are back now.
> 
> ...


Glorious lavender. I love lavender, but up north it's not quite flowered yet!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Nearly finished my greenhouse now. All glass in and a reclaimed and modified front door hung.
> 
> Just a few bits and pieces like guttering, door knob and rain water collection to sort out.
> View attachment 409210


That's fab!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> Lots of colour now:
> 
> View attachment 409176


Oooh that's really pretty


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

One or two of the plants are suffering in this very hot weather but most are doing well.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Pelargonium









This self seeded clematis living in a crack in the old paving is going crazy this year so I've had to give it some trellis to climb. Going to try wrapping it in a split pot, tied up and filled with compost to see if it will root in the pot so I can snip it off and give it a decent home after it's flowered. It has yellow bells - very dainty.









New Dahlia









New Salvia

Couldn't resist them 

I needed to fill some gaps after I'd tidied a bed


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone’s gardens are looking lovely...!
Im a bit behind after being away for a lot in June but been busy this week planting up some bits and pieces... Will take some photos once everything’s had a chance to grow


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Earlier in the summer, I bought three pots of sweet peas. As you know, each pot usually contains about 15 or more plants. In the past, I've always split them and planted them individually but, on Gardeners World, I heard Monty Don saying you could plant them together which I took to mean I could plant the whole pot as it was which was what I did. I always watch the re-run of Gardeners World on Sunday morning and I then realised I had misheard what he said which was that you can plant them together but only about 3-4 otherwise they won't grow properly or flower. I imagined that was the end of my beautiful pot of sweetpeas as they weren't going to grow and my OH said 'never mind, we'll just enjoy the greenery'. So, I left them, didn't pinch out the tips or anything other than water them.

Well, this week, all have been proved wrong as you can see. There are loads of buds just starting to come out. I'm thrilled as they are so colourful and smell lovely.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My yellow Buddleia is just starting to come into flower  The standard deep purple one is in full flower already.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, I love that @Bertie'sMum  I don't think I've ever seen a yellow one. Beautiful.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, I love that @Bertie'sMum  I don't think I've ever seen a yellow one. Beautiful.


My gardener suggested it to me, this will be it's 3rd year. I love the way the flowers form "pom poms" Originally I had a job to find it but now it's easily available - 
_Buddleja_ x _weyeriana_ 'Sungold'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yesterday I was out at Amberley Castle and the gardens were beautiful. Does anyone know what this is please?










(I have my fingers crossed whatever it is it is cat safe!)


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Can anyone identify this wildflower please. Just collected some seeds from it and would like to find out the best time for sowing. Spring or autumn I should think?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yesterday I was out at Amberley Castle and the gardens were beautiful. Does anyone know what this is please?
> 
> View attachment 409889
> 
> ...


Hypericum (Rose of Sharon). No idea if it's toxic.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Can anyone identify this wildflower please. Just collected some seeds from it and would like to find out the best time for sowing. Spring or autumn I should think?
> View attachment 409925


Think it's a Field Mallow.

I'd be careful it doesn't seed everywhere as it's from the wild.

I have a hybridised white one in my garden that I grew from free seed but I usually cut it back before it sets seed. It usually regrows and flowers again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hypericum (Rose of Sharon). No idea if it's toxic.


Oh! That's so funny as that's my name  thank you @Lurcherlad, I shall hunt one down if I can find out re: toxicity.


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Think it's a Field Mallow.
> 
> I'd be careful it doesn't seed everywhere as it's from the wild.
> 
> I have a hybridised white one in my garden that I grew from free seed but I usually cut it back before it sets seed. It usually regrows and flowers again.


Oh! 

_Pliny the Elder held that simply sprinkling mallow seeds on to your genitalia would produce sexual desireto "an infinite degree" (Pliny, 1885). Mallow was eaten and ritualistically vomited by the Iroquois as a love medicine_ (Moerman, 2009).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not my garden, but the pub garden we're in having lunch at the moment...


















Beautiful


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The lavender & these pink flowers that I can't remember the name of are looking glorious & absolutely humming with pollinators


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks lovely @Matrod


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We've got a lot of lavender buzzy action too


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

So many pretty things!!

Today we (by that I mean I had a vision and made OH do the hard graft) put up some wall pots. I've got quite a small garden, most of it is established so there's not much scope for adding new stuff...the wall is the only virgin space left!









The brush looking one is cockscomb:









Some alpine strawberries to trail down









And then some succulents, an idea stolen from my friend
















The roses that my friends got for me when u lost Scrumpy Jack are also blooming:



























I've also got lavender and lots of herbs going wild too!


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

This is my garden at the moment but I'm rethinking what I want to do with it. I have been collecting a lot of wildflower seeds lately and am going to chuck them all around the garden for next years season and just see what happens.

Should I throw them down this autumn or next spring do you think? They are seeds like poppy, oxeye daisy, field mallow, buttercup, corncockle, nigella and other unidentified seeds.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This first picture is my favourite petunia pot. I planted randomly and no idea how this one ended up so pink, when others had more variation (see second photo). Goodness knows


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our garden is looking a bit wild, but I am loving seeing all the lavender out and all the alliums.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The other great thing about the lavender and alliums is the bees! Love taking pics of these furry little fellas 






































Also, @huckybuck just for interest sake, these also taken with my phone.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've got a lot of lavender buzzy action too
> 
> View attachment 410640
> View attachment 410641
> ...


Glorious lavenders!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> This is my garden at the moment but I'm rethinking what I want to do with it. I have been collecting a lot of wildflower seeds lately and am going to chuck them all around the garden for next years season and just see what happens.
> 
> Should I throw them down this autumn or next spring do you think? They are seeds like poppy, oxeye daisy, field mallow, buttercup, corncockle, nigella and other unidentified seeds.
> View attachment 410706
> ...


Naturally, these seeds would fall to the ground at the end of summer. Some will get going early and sit through winter, others will hold off until spring.

Maybe cover all bases and sew half on autumn and half in spring?


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Naturally, these seeds would fall to the ground at the end of summer. Some will get going early and sit through winter, others will hold off until spring.
> 
> Maybe cover all bases and sew half on autumn and half in spring?


Yes, that is what I have been thinking. I've collected so many wildflower seeds now that I'll put them down at different times to get staggered flowering times.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Psygon said:


> The other great thing about the lavender and alliums is the bees! Love taking pics of these furry little fellas
> 
> View attachment 411810
> View attachment 411811
> ...


Wow, great pics! I just love bumble bees.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Wow, great pics! I just love bumble bees.


Thanks!

I love bees too, done lots of research into having our own hive and hope one day we can do it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been trying to get rid of this thug in my garden for four years but it keeps coming back. I thought I had dug it all out last year and seeing as we had new borders made at the beginning of the year, I didn't expect to see it again, but here it is popping up in a different place and making a nuisance of itself.










And some better behaved plants


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Charity - is that last one an Astilbe ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity - is that last one an Astilbe ?


No, we saw it when we were visiting some gardens last year and bought a pot. Its proper name is Eutrochium purpureum but I love its common name which is Joe Pye Weed. Its originally an American wildflower, ours is the small version but there's one which grows to 7 feet tall.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> No, we saw it when we were visiting some gardens last year and bought a pot. Its proper name is Eutrochium purpureum but I love its common name which is Joe Pye Weed. Its originally an American wildflower, ours is the small version but there's one which grows to 7 feet tall.


I was looking for something a bit taller to put in the back of the borders - but I think 7ft is bit too tall  so I'll have to keep an eye open for the shorter version !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ours would be about 4 feet in the border, its restricted being in a pot.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> I have been trying to get rid of this thug in my garden for four years but it keeps coming back. I thought I had dug it all out last year and seeing as we had new borders made at the beginning of the year, I didn't expect to see it again, but here it is popping up in a different place and making a nuisance of itself.
> 
> View attachment 412089
> 
> ...


looking really pretty


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Rhododendrons
> Azaleas
> Camellias
> Hebe
> ...


Just a reminder that rhododendrons including azaleas are toxic if consumed by pooches! Hydrangeas can cause vomiting and parts of it are toxic too although only mildly


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just back from the garden centre where I went just to have a look around ! Came back with two new catnip plants for the cat to enjoy - so have planted them up in his own blue planter  apparently he approves as he has already made three visits for a quick nibble !










We also have a new 'visitor' who arrived last week


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just back from the garden centre where I went just to have a look around ! Came back with two new catnip plants for the cat to enjoy - so have planted them up in his own blue planter  apparently he approves as he has already made three visits for a quick nibble !
> 
> View attachment 415053
> 
> ...


The garden looks lovely . And every cat should have a catnip plant... or two, as your's has .


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Actually @TriTri - he has THREE (the 3rd one is to the left of the Buddha statue). I just thought he would like some nearer the house to visit in inclement weather


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Actually @TriTri - he has THREE (the 3rd one is to the left of the Buddha statue). I just thought he would like some nearer the house to visit in inclement weather


Yes I saw the lovely catnip to the left of the lovely Buddha and the one in the blue pot. I bought my cats one at Hampton Court Flower Show last year and another again this year, as an apology for leaving them for most of the day (with cat sitter). I had a catnip plant growing in a hanging basket before that, which the neighbour's old cat would come and sit under daily until I'd give him a couple of leaves from it. As I make catnip mice, Max has a few mice in the garden which he practices hunting with on a daily basis and year round. As soon as the indoor catnip mice start to age, they get chucked outside for Naughty Max. Tessy doesn't often play with them. They love their catnip plants & toys & they both like ping pong balls too in the garden, which they also have their _funny five minutes _with


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent some time tidying in the garden this morning, before it got too hot. I've neglected it a bit in recent weeks tbh.

This Clematis that's self seeded in the old paving has gone berserk! Now getting lots of buds.









The flowers are very dainty









The Morning Glory is still going









The Lobelia in the pond gives a nice flash of bright red









Love the colour of this Gladioli - reminds me of the sweet Rhubarb & Custard 









Ricinus grown from seed - very odd flower









Need some plants for late Summer colour to see me through - off to the garden centre to see what they have. Might as well have lunch there too!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A trolley load from the bargain corner - £91 worth for £11! Result! 

Hydrangea Perniculata
Rose
2 Hardy Geranium
Genista Maderensis

None of which were what I was actually shopping for, so at the next garden centre picked these up ...









Coreopsis
Liatris
Rudbeckia Goldstrum

Should add some pops of colour


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just had to take out the 3 Box plants I’ve had for some years as all had been ravaged by Box Moth Caterpillar 

I’d had some caterpillars eating the Honesty which I wasn’t fussed about, and they look very similar. Maybe they eat both?

Live and let live I guess.

Oh well - an opportunity for some redesigning


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still some colour in the garden ...

Japanese anemone









Coreopsis









Ice Plant - smothered in bees during the day









Rudbeckia 









Perennial Sunflower 








Heuchera









Passion Flower


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a few late bloomers










A friend gave me this a couple of years ago and its gone rampant this year in the front of the border










This has to win first prize for best plant this year, its been blooming nonstop since April, I love it. My friend gave me a pot this week which is a new variety of this plant and has pinky purple flowers.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Very pretty @Charity


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Still looking good considering we have had non stop rain and strong winds



















My biggest problem is mushrooms in my lawns! They are everywhere! I've been spraying them with vinegar, no idea if that will be successful enough to get rid of them, anyone else got tips to rid lawns of mushrooms?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's all very green and slowly changing colour!










Anyone remember this new wall of mine, it was finished last autumn, already my climbers are half way up wall, I'm super chuffed. Sadly no roses to show you at the moment but when they are out it looks lovely.










Anyone remember my TWIG, well she is becoming more a mop head.










If you can see her? 










My Boston ivy, again slowly changing colour, I love it when she's all red, she takes a lot of work actually, she'd be up into my roof if I allowed it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

All looks lovely and tidy @ewelsh. Your climbers have done really well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Charity I am pleased.

What do you think of my mop head tree aka Acer :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

3 days since my last picture and look at the colours!










I won't be smiling when I have to collect all those leaves :Arghh


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @Charity I am pleased.
> 
> What do you think of my mop head tree aka Acer :Hilarious


Well, its got leaves on it so you can at least recognise it now. You should send a photo to the place you bought it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

7 days since first picture

How gorgeous is this now!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks stunning


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> 7 days since first picture
> 
> How gorgeous is this now!
> 
> View attachment 419559


Wow! And it's a Capital E, on it's side!

And you can just about see a cute doggy in the right hand window... reminds me of an old song... How much is that doggy in the window... woof woof... the one with the waggelley tail...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well spotted @TriTri, I was wondering where all the dogs are, didn't see Phoebe in the window.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Yes, that is what I have been thinking. I've collected so many wildflower seeds now that I'll put them down at different times to get staggered flowering times.


I haven't read all of the thread so apologies if it's already been discussed...

But if you're creating a wildflower area in some pre-existing grass (vs bare soil) then you'll probably want to get some yellow rattle (_Rhinanthus minor_) down. It's a hemi-parasitic annual which basically stops the grass from taking over and allows the flowers to flourish. The important thing about sowing yellow rattle is that it MUST be done in the autumn (October/ November ideally, but December will still be more successful than not) - the seeds need freezing temperatures and enough to germinate. I'm currently in the process of sorting out my grass in preparation for sowing it in key areas over the next few weeks.

Also staggered sowing to get staggered flowering isn't a thing, sorry. Native plants flower as and when the seasons dictate. Sowing seeds at the wrong time of year for the species can also create problems re. fewer individual seeds germinating, and low success rates. If you want staggered flowering research at what times of year specific species flower, and then collect seeds from those plants (or buy them in, lots of websites specialising in wildflower/ meadow mixes now). However if a real spread of flowering is one of your top priorities you'll probably need some domesticated cultivars.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, the Godetia seeds I planted ages ago have produced one plant! 










Same with the climber Ipomoea Lobata (Spanish Flag).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ugh. My garden is so dreary now. Yesterday we made the most of the sunshine and got out there tidying and mowing and leaf hoovering. Something has sat in a planter overnight and some of my wallflowers have been broken  Booo.

I need to plant up some pots but I don't know what with, I fancied a change from violas - but I've tried 'mums and cyclamen before but they don't do well in the sea air and wind. So I think I'm left just with pansies. I miss my petunias and lavender and wallflowers...any suggestions very welcome 

@ewelsh how's the leaf sweeping going? Your ivy was looking incredible, wow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Heathers are in the garden centres now and fairly robust.

I’ve just planted up some pinky/purple ones with violas and they look attractive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah, good idea, I have some heathers in the garden, might try a couple in pots. Thank you.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Heathers in pots generally prefer ericaceous soil, if you're doing that. Although if you already have some in your garden doing well you're probably on fairly acid soil yourself anyway  But if you're going to buy compost for the pots, they might not do terribly well in general purpose stuff.

That's the theory anyway - I've never successfully kept heather alive, even in super suitable compost :Bag

I've been contacting people for quotes for felling some trees this week (two conifers, and something else in the way). And procrastinating about pruning things because the rain just.... hasn't stopped....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ewelsh *how's the leaf sweeping going?* Your ivy was looking incredible, wow.


Ummmmm I came back from holidays to this 










Guess what I'll be doing today! X


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh dear - a bit of a contrast 

I need to get out and tidy up and put away some tender plants. We had a light frost last night.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh dear - a bit of a contrast
> 
> I need to get out and tidy up and put away some tender plants. We had a light frost last night.


Yes a slight contrast  every time I open the front door I get billows of leaves :Hilarious

Yes we had frost too, I am watching the forecast now as I need to thin out the Boston before the hard frost comes! All my tender plants are in the greenhouse now, nice and safe.

Did you loose anything @Lurcherlad


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Yes a slight contrast  every time I open the front door I get billows of leaves :Hilarious
> 
> Yes we had frost too, I am watching the forecast now as I need to thin out the Boston before the hard frost comes! All my tender plants are in the greenhouse now, nice and safe.
> 
> Did you loose anything @Lurcherlad


Don't think so, but will get them away before tonight just in case.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm I came back from holidays to this
> 
> View attachment 420803
> 
> ...


What a shame, that was beautiful. Blame all the horrid weather we've had this last week or so. I think your trademark is having a dog in all your photos


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> What a shame, that was beautiful. Blame all the horrid weather we've had this last week or so. *I think your trademark is having a dog in all your photos *


I know  they have to be involved in everything  the funniest was when we took photos of our house for the architect, they had to be from all aspects and every angle right around the house, the older terrier was in every shot, when the architect was looking at the photos he said " wow how many of those terriers do you have :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Can I join in?

Have thoroughly enjoyed reading through this thread, am loving all your beautiful flowers and landscaping.

I've inherited a garden as we have moved house recently. Am leaving the majority of it for a season to see what appears, other than a little obvious tidying up.

Our main sycamore is dead, awaiting a cost to remove (create a shedful of logs). My tree surgeon has educated me as to what else is in the garden and how to maintain it. Feel heaps better now as its quite daunting going from a slip of a garden to something this full on, not being that into gardening either 

I'm going to be asking for help and advice next year


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> Have thoroughly enjoyed reading through this thread, am loving all your beautiful flowers and landscaping.
> 
> ...


Good idea to wait and see what pops up next Spring. We shall look forward to pics and hope this thread will be helpful in giving you some ideas.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's Monty finding his feet in his new garden, I'm not 100% certain that its fully fenced off behind some of the shrubs so until I know I'm out in the garden whenever he is. 









The dead sycamore is behind him covered in ivy. Before attempting to remove the ivy I wanted to check the tree was ok, hence my tree surgeon.

Also last week saw some would be squatters trying to break and enter into my air raid shelter


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Monty will be in his element.  Lovely garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Back in September 2018 I decided to tidy the shrubs under our front window....









As usual, I got carried away!









In April 2019 I started to add some plants









Last week it was still flowering well 









I need something to cover the wall next year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Today, I finally had a go at tidying the terrace and alleyway and took a car load off to the tip - very satisfying 

More to do though.

BTW If anyone wants some free packs of seeds let me know. I have lots and won’t be able to make use of most of them next year, so save them going to waste. Obviously only light so I’m happy to post on.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> Monty will be in his element.  Lovely garden.


He likes to do a perimeter patrol, which freaks me out cos he tries to go behind the shrubs and I'm not sure of the fencing. The previous owner had dogs but they were a lot bigger than Mont.

I love the garden but am anticipating a lot of work, that tree will come down (eventually) and it's giving screening from the neighbour so I'm having to think about what can go there to fill the gap.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Not many flowers in the garden apart from this,


















Novice gardener here, other than planting up pots and watering, so any advice on how not to kill things off would be appreciated.

My lot reckon I just have to stand in the garden and things will die back on their own, I want to prove them wrong


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

In Spring when stuff starts to regrow just ask - someone will be able to advise


----------

